# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  RAND PAUL UPCOMING APPEARANCES [Updated periodically]

## Gage

Please check back here for periodic updates about upcoming public events for Rand Paul as we go into the 2016 presidential election!

Most recent events can be found at the end of the thread.

----------


## Gage

As events are announced, please feel free to post them, and I will update the OP.

----------


## anaconda

> As events are announced, please feel free to post them, and I will update the OP.


Gage: Do you happen to know if there are any publicly available photos of the recent Larry Ellison hosted fundraiser? Just curious. Thank you.

----------


## 4RP08inKCMO

In Kansas on Tuesday, 10/28. Rallying for Sam Brownback and Pat Roberts.



> The Wichita event is from noon to 1 p.m. at Jabara Airports Hangar One, 3512 N. Webb Road.
> 
> The Kentucky senator will follow the Wichita stop with a rally from 3 to 4 p.m. at the Lamplighter Inn, 4020 Parkview Drive in Pittsburg. The third event is scheduled from 5 to 6 p.m. at Overland Parks Museum at Prairiefire, 5801 W. 135th St.


Read more here: http://www.kansas.com/news/politics-...#storylink=cpy

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Should probably unsticky this -- no updates for three months.

----------


## jct74

> Should probably unsticky this -- no updates for three months.


ok, I'll take it down then.  If it starts getting more posts again can always re-stick.

----------


## Gage

I've decided to re-format this thread. Instead of updating the OP events with a colorful design, and such, I'll just make it pretty basic and provide info on how to register, etc.

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Liberty Iowa Rally in Des Moines*
*Friday, February 6, 5:30 PM*
Jasper Winery, 2400 George Flagg Parkway
Des Moines, IA, US
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/audit-th...9?aff=efbevent

*Rand Paul at Meet & Greet with Rod Blum*
*Saturday, February 7, 9 AM*
Legends American Grill, 2902 South Center Street
Marshalltown, IA 50158
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/meet-gre...ts-15477916866

*Rand Paul at Iowa State Watch-Party with Young Americans for Liberty and College Republicans*
*Saturday, February 7, 2 PM*
Iowa State Center, Suite 102, Scheman Building
Ames, IA 50011
Free and open to the public

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Orlando Lincoln Day Dinner*
*Friday, February 13, 7 PM*
9939 Universal Blvd
Orlando, FL 32819
Register: http://ocrec.org/wp-content/uploads/...NT-VERSION.pdf

*Rand Paul at Sarasota, Florida Rally*
*Saturday, February 14, 5 PM*
Dolphin Aviation, 8191 North Tamiami Trail
Sarasota, FL 34243
Register: https://modi-19196.ticketbud.com/rand-paul-rally

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Alabama Republican Party Winter Dinner*
*Friday, February 20, 5 PM*
Montgomery Renaissance Hotel & Spa
201 Tallapoosa Street
Montgomery, AL 36104
Register: http://algop.org/2015-winter-dinner/

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at 2015 Conservative Political Action Conference*
*February 25-28, 2015*
201 Waterfront Street
National Harbor, MD 20745
Register: http://yaliberty.org/cpac

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Loveland, OH Lincoln Day Dinner*
*Tuesday, February 17, 5 PM*
The Oasis Golf Club & Conference Center
902 Loveland Miamiville Road 
Loveland, OH 45140
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/lincoln-...ts-15105988418

*Rand Paul at Public Policy Luncheon in Lexington*
*Wednesday, February 18, 12 PM*
Hyatt Regency Lexington 
401 West High Street 
Lexington, KY 40507
Register: https://commercelexingtonkycoc.wliin...entID=4C523X12

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Bowie State University*
Friday, March 13, 1 PM
14000 Jericho Park Road 
New Student Center 
Bowie, MD 20715
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/criminal...aff=es2&rank=0

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Southern Kentucky Lincoln Dinner*
Saturday, March 7, 5 PM
654 Campbell Ln.
Bowling Green, KY 42101

----------


## Gage

*A Conversation with Senator Rand Paul at SXSW*
Sunday, March 15, 5 PM
JW Marriott
110 E 2nd St
Austin, TX

----------


## Okaloosa

[IMG][/IMG]

Here is an opportunity to support and meet with Rand Paul in a small setting during Spring Break.  Please RSVP with Rick Adams (804)937-5350 or via e-mail.  Message me if you have any local questions and I will talk to the local organizer for you.

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul Special Announcement*
Tuesday, April 7, 11:30 AM
Galt House Hotel - Grand Ballroom
140 North 4th Street 
Louisville, KY 40202
Register: http://kentuckyforrandpaul.com

*Rand Paul New Hampshire Rally*
Wednesday, April 8, 12 PM
Milford Town Hall
1 Union Square 
Milford, NH 03055
Register: http://newhampshireforrandpaul.com

*Rand Paul South Carolina Rally*
Thursday, April 9, 12 PM
U.S.S. Yorktown
40 Patriots Point Road 
Mt. Pleasant, SC 29464
Register: http://southcarolinaforrandpaul.com

*Rand Paul Iowa Rally*
Friday, April 10, 10 AM
University of Iowa - 2nd Floor Student Union Ballroom
125 N. Madison Street 
Iowa City, IA 52245
Register: http://iowaforrandpaul.com

*Rand Paul Nevada Rally*
Saturday, April 11, 12 PM
Desert Vista Community Center 
10360 Sun City Blvd 
Las Vegas, NV 89134
Register: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pa...ts-16244231935

----------


## dannno

Damn I'm kinda thinkin about planning a trip to vegas..

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at NH Leadership Summit*
April 17-18, 2015
Crowne Plaza
2 Somerset Pkwy
Nashua, NH 03063
Register: http://fitn.gop/registration/

----------


## Keith and stuff

April 7th
8:00pm
Murphy's Taproom
Manchester, NH

----------


## dannno

> *Rand Paul Nevada Rally*
> Saturday, April 11, 12 PM
> Desert Vista Community Center 
> 10360 Sun City Blvd 
> Las Vegas, NV 89134
> Register: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pa...ts-16244231935


I just checked eventbrite about an hour ago and tix were available.. I started making plans and then I went to check the link again cause I decided I was just going to secure my tix... and BAM sold out!! Already? Are they going to get a bigger venue?

----------


## dannno

> I just checked eventbrite about an hour ago and tix were available.. I started making plans and then I went to check the link again cause I decided I was just going to secure my tix... and BAM sold out!! Already? Are they going to get a bigger venue?


*Tickets now available for Vegas!!*

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pa...ts-16244231935

----------


## dannno

> *Tickets now available for Vegas!!*
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pa...ts-16244231935


bump

----------


## RonPaul4Prez2012

> bump


I'm waiting for something closer to Los Angeles.

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Susan B. Anthony List Gala*
Thursday, April 16, 2015
Mandarin Oriental
1330 Maryland Avenue, SW,
Washington, DC 20024
Register: https://gala.sba-list.org/summit-info.php

----------


## 65fastback2+2

hoping he hits up houston in the future

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Vinton, Iowa Meet & Greet*
Saturday, April 25, 11:30 AM
American Legion
105 North R Avenue 
Vinton, IA 52349
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-16669311359

*Rand Paul at Grinnell, Iowa Meet & Greet*
Saturday, April 25, 2:30 PM
Drake Community Library
930 Park Street 
Grinnell, IA 50112
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-16669623292

*Rand Paul at Iowa Faith & Freedom Conference*
Saturday, April 25, 5 PM
Point of Grace Church
305 NE Dartmoor Drive
Waukee, IA 50263
Register: rsvp@ffciowa.com

----------


## William Tell

*Rand Paul in Grand Rapids Michigan, Kent County Republican Party Headquarters

*GRAND RAPIDS (WZZM) -- Grand Rapids is getting its first visit of the 2016 presidential campaign.
On  Monday May 4, Senator Rand Paul (R-KY) will travel to Grand Rapids for a  "Stand with Rand" event hosted by Congressman Justin Amash (R-MI).
The event is 10:30 a.m., Monday at the Kent County Republican Party Headquarters, located at 725 Lake Michigan Drive NW.

*http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/loc...nday/26594965/
*

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Arizona State University*
Friday, May 8, 2015, 3 PM
Sun Devil Fitness Complex - Tempe
400 E Apache Blvd
Tempe, Arizona 85287
Register: https://www.facebook.com/events/396072423913721/

*Rand Paul at Lincoln Labs in San Francisco*
Saturday, May 9, 2015, 3 PM
Brigade
548 4th Street 
San Francisco, CA 94107
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/disrupti...020642?aff=es2

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Iowa Lincoln Dinner*
Saturday, May 16, 5:30 PM
Iowa Events Center
833 5th Avenue
Des Moines, IA
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/lincoln-...aff=erelexporg

*Rand Paul in Philadelphia*
Monday, May 18, 11:00 AM
Independence Seaport Museum
211 S. Columbus Blvd 
& Walnut Street 
Philadelphia, PA 19106
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-16809121535

----------


## Keith and stuff

*Rand Paul Town Hall in Londonderry*
Monday, May 11 at 12:00pm
Lions Hall
56 Mammoth Rd, Londonderry, NH
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-16869226310

----------


## William Tell



----------


## Gage

*Stand With Rand Rally with Pastor Corey Brooks*
Wednesday, May 27, 2015, 11 AM
New Beginnings Church of Chicago  
6620 S. King Drive
Chicago, IL 60637
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/stand-wi...ts-17017904009

*Rand Paul with Illinois Policy Institute*
Wednesday, May 27, 1 PM
1871
222 W. Merchandise Mart Plaza (12th floor)
Chicago, IL 60654

*Rand Paul at DuPage County Lincoln Day Dinner*
Wednesday, May 27, 6:30 PM
Sheraton Hotel
3000 Warrenville Road 
Lisle, IL 60532

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul Book Signing in Clinton, IA*
Thursday, May 28, 9 AM
The Longergan Group
132 6th Ave S.
Clinton, IA 
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17090509173

*Rand Paul Book Signing in Davenport, IA*
Wednesday, May 28, 11:30 AM
Modern Woodmen Baseball Park
209 S. Gaines Street,
Davenport, IA
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17090953502

*Rand Paul Book Signing in Muscatine, IA*
Wednesday, May 28, 3 PM
Elly's Coffee and Tea House
208 W 2nd St, Muscatine, IA 
Muscatine, Iowa
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17090990613

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at BBQ Event with York County GOP*
Friday, May 29, 1 PM
Palmetto Room at Historic Old Town
150 East White St
Rock Hill, SC 29730

*Stand with Rand Meet and Greet in Spartanburg*
Friday, May 29, 3:30 PM
The Beacon Drive-In
255 John B. White Sr Blvd.
Spartanburg, SC 29306

*Rand Paul at Pizza with Greenville County GOP*
Friday, May 29, 5:30 PM
Greenville County GOP HQ
850 Wade Hampton Blvd, 
Greenville, SC 29609 

*Rand Paul at Pints for Liberty Event*
Friday, May 29, 7 PM
Connolly's Irish Pub 
24 E Court St 
Greenville, SC 29601
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/pints-fo...ts-16965072990

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul at Stand With Rand Rally ft. Thomas Massie*
Saturday, May 30, 1 PM
World Peace Bell
425 York St 
Newport, KY 41071
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/stand-wi...ts-17101738761

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul Office Grand Opening in Manchester*
Friday, June 5, 6 PM
50 Bridge St.,
Manchester, New Hampshire 03101
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17144230856

----------


## Keith and stuff

*Townhall with Sen. Rand Paul in Barrington*
Saturday, June 6, 3 PM to 5 PM
Turbocam International
607 Calef Highway Barrington, NH 03825
Register: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-to...ts-17176402081

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul in Boston Rally*
Sunday, June 7, 11 AM
Boston Marriott Peabody
8 Centennial Dr 
Peabody, MA 01960
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17217898197

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Lexington, SC*
Monday, June 15, 2015, 12 PM
VFW Post 8738
24 Cedarcrest Dr. 
Lexington, SC 29073
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/stand-wi...ts-17311592439

----------


## Gage

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Council Bluffs, IA*
Wednesday, July 1, 8:30AM
Hilton Garden Inn
2702 Mid America Drive 
Council Bluffs, IA 51501
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17461911046

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Sioux City, IA*
Wednesday, July 1, 11 AM
Morningside College - Lincoln Center - U.P.S. Auditorioum
3627 Peters Avenue 
Sioux City, IA 51106
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463040424

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Sioux Center, IA*
Wednesday, July 1, 2:30 PM
Sioux Center Public Library
102 South Main Avenue 
Sioux Center, IA 51250
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463043433

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Okoboji, IA*
Wednesday, July 1, 5:30 PM
Barefoot Bar
24457 178th Street 
Okoboji, IA 51355
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463233000

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Dubuque, IA*
Thursday, July 2, 8:30 AM
Grand River Center
500 Bell Street 
Dubuque, IA 52001
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463239018

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Cedar Rapids, IA*
Thursday, July 2, 12 PM
Cedar Rapids Downtown Library
450 5th Avenue SE 
Cedar Rapids, IA 52401
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463249048

*Rand Paul Meet & Greet in Brooklyn, IA*
Thursday, July 2, 2:30 PM
Farm of Craig Lang
4213 180th Street 
Brooklyn, IA 52211
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463262087

*Rand Paul at Iowa Office Grand Opening*
Thursday, July 2, 5:30 PM
1901 Bell Avenue 
Suite 21 
Des Moines, IA, IA 50315
Register: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/rand-pau...ts-17463322267

----------


## philipped

NV tour?

----------


## puppetmaster

> NV tour?


 yep I am going monday in reno

----------


## philipped

> yep I am going monday in reno


LIT, try to grab a couple pics and give Gage a run for his money lol

----------


## 65fastback2+2

Houston, TX on Friday the 17th @ 3pm, Downtown.

RSVP'd

----------


## ZakCarter

For the love of God, someone please tell Rand's team to schedule in a trip to Atlanta - if for nothing more than a sit down interview with Ben Swann! Just sayin'!

----------


## philipped

Honestly...There should be a tour set up until the end of the year where throughout the cities there are open to the public & press campaign stops with a local candidate &/or local elected official endorsement announcement that would either be announced later or would join Dr. Paul throughout stumping in the area. All these trips to these areas should end with private fundraising receptions for RPFP, RPVC and County/State GOP committees at hotels by the airport for convenience in or around by:

Atlanta GA
Miami, FL
Raleigh, NC
Pittsburg, PA
Jackson, MS
Mobile, AB
Memphis, TN
New Orleans, LA
and
Honolulu, HI

I'm down to assist and participate in the one closest to me

----------


## serenityrick

I just got a cold call from what I assume is Rand Paul's campaign or street team?

Anyway they invited me to a town hall meeting With Rand at the American Legion in Ashland, NH on Saturday Oct 17th at 2pm and I told him I'd go. I'm pretty jazzed about it. Usually when candidates visit I'm always seeing them in the southern part of the state and I'm not able to join but Ashland is only a 15 min drive from where I live

----------


## Michael Landon

University of Minnesota Duluth on November 9th....

https://www.facebook.com/events/1045842392114870/

- ML

----------


## bronxboy10

Friday, November 13, 2015  

Rand Paul Officially Files for NH Primary
#RallyWithRand
New Hampshire Statehouse
Secretary of State Office (2nd Floor)
107 North Main Street
Concord, NH 03301
Time: 12:00 PM

----------


## bronxboy10

There is a VERY important Rand Paul event tomorrow night in Hollis, NH. Jeb Bush will be holding an event in Hollis 30 minutes after the start of Rand's event. If you live in NH, MA, VT, ME, or NY, please try to attend this event! I think this particular event might get some good media coverage, especially if Rand's crowd is bigger than Jeb's.

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/stand-wi...ts-20632756129

----------


## CPUd

Here are Iowa events for this weekend up to caucus day (Rand might not be at all of them):

http://www.iowaforrandpaul.com/

These are the 2 big ones!

----------

